# Vienna from above. (28 pictures)



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

A collection of pictures from viewpoints in Vienna taken by me this June.

From the Leopoldsberg, a hill in the north of the city center:

The Millenium Tower, the church of Francis of Assisi and the Ernst-Happel-Stadion, the venue of the Euro 2008 final:









The Donaucity, the UN HQs, the Donauturm (tower), the motorway A21, the New Danube and the Donauinsel (island).









The two big blocks are the principal structures of the AKH (Allgemeines Krankenhaus - Gemeral Hospital), Austria's biggest hospital, in the background you can see the Wienerberg towers:









The Danube, divided by the artificial Donauinsel, an island constructed to regulate the waters of the Danube by creating an auxiliary stream (to the left). This one is used for all kinds of water sports, thus it is rather clean. The real Danube, to the right is used for commercial shipping. The white tower in the very back of the building is the ATC tower of Vienna's airport (VIE-hence my username):









A view of the old town. Visible:
The castle with the green roof is the Belvedere, where Austria's independence treaty was signed in 1955, the big church to its right is the St.Stephen's cathedral. The grey building below them is the Ringturm, actually Vienna's first ever high-rise:









A view to the southwest, the most prominent structure in this picture is obviously the white blocks of Alterlaa, the brickstone church in front is the Church of the Rudolfsheim district (15th district):









A view of the western districts (where I live). The green belt on the bottom is the rather high-class living districts of Döbling, Grinzing and Hernals. The densely populated next hill is the 16th district, Ottakring, famous for its beer. :cheers:, immigrants ...and daily late night shootings.
The huge green area is the Schönbrunn castle park. The castle itself is not visible, but the Gloriette, another viewpoint, is. I live in the invisible valley between these two hills:









The eastern part of the city (aka Transdanubien) is dominated by modern or modernish structures, like these (Commie?)blocks, but as you can see, has also quite rural influences:









The area of the Heiligenstadt regional train station. The long building to the right on the bottom is the Karl-Marx-Hof, a famous relict of the twenties. Also visible: The HQs of Kronen Zeitung, the largest (and worst) newspaper in Austria and One, a telecom company, and a flak tower:









Two pictures taken into the other direction, to the north and the west. The A21 northern motorway along the Danube:









The Vienna woods in the west, vast hiking and biking areas:









Two wide-angle shots of the massive view:


















From the Donauturm:

You already saw a picture of the Donauturm taken from the Leopoldsberg (pic1). Now, see the Leopoldsberg fom the Donauturm. 
Also visible: The Florido tower:









The Millenium tower again:









Wienerberg city again, the green dome is the roof of the Karlskirche (Charles' church), one of the most important baroque buildings in the world, the smaller white dome is the Urania, an old cinema and theatre. The Austrian flag marks the government building:









Commieblocks galore:









Once more, the Happel-Stadion. The Simmering Kraftwerk and the church in Vienna's central cemetary are also well visible:









The telecommunication tower in the Simmering district, unfortunately closed to the public:









The Donaucity:


















A close-up of a part of the UN HQs:









A sailing school by the Alte Donau, an old branch of the Danube, today used for water sports, together with two trains of the U1 subway line:









Some 18mm shots:



























And some last pictures:

Milleniumtower close-up (I know you want it):









Donauturm from the ground:










Hopefully you can appreciate the work I put into this. 
:jk: 

Please comment! :wave:


----------



## falconi (Dec 8, 2002)

wow, nice pics! thx davidkunz/VIE! :cheers:


----------



## ronald (Dec 10, 2005)

Tolle pics, es sieht schön aus da!


----------



## bunt_q (Jul 29, 2003)

Wie immer, Wien schaut echt gut aus! Danke 

Die Donaustadt ist aber richtig verwüstet. Da habe ich noch nie einen einzigen Mensch gesehen.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Amazing pics for this charming city , excellent collection !


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Great pics!! Viena is a fantastic city! kay:


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

So geh mal tanzen, geh mal weiter, komm komm--gut gut super gut alles super gut!

Grossartige Bilder!


----------



## xuite (Apr 29, 2006)

Very nice pics.Vienna looks so beautiful! :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Great pics! Donau city looks great!


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Vienna is an amazing city kay: I love the pics davidkunz/VIE


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

aahh, my lovely Vienna, waiting for more photos :tongue2:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

This picture of the Happel-Stadion did not work:









Some more Donaucity pics for you:


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Never really saw much pics of Vienna, which is weird, because it's a fan-tas-tic city I saw.


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

This looks amazing, thanks one more time


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

Great pictures,can't wait to see this city again this september when I visit my brother.


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

Vienna is really magnificent. I allways admire Austria, as my two boys studied in the
Instituto Austriaco Guatemalateco (Guatemalan Austrian school), which was founded in the 60s, with the suport of the Austrian goberment. They learn German since 4 years old, and they studied almost all their subjects in German, with Austrian books. Also they learn British English in the same school with very good standards. My kids been several times in Austria in the vacation time in Krems and Gratz, But they always go to Vienna to see all their grandeur. They always have austrian teachers (about 50 per cent) which came from Austria for about 3 years and they fall in love with Guatemala. Some of they decides to stay in the country when their contracts finish.


----------



## warmaster08876 (May 26, 2006)

This city has an excellent transit systems. The Pittsburg (bridge wise) of Europe.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

fantastic shots
kay:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

excellent city!!!!!!


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Very beautifull city! I loved!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pics, guys. They seem to be all self taken, so I will move this to the new Urban Showcase section for our own photographs!!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

A lot more commieblocks than I expected, but still an amazing city (historical part)


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes unfortunately you have some post-WW2-blocks... Very ugly, but most of them are very far from the center.


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)




----------

